# IronMagResearch UDCA Now Available!



## chez (Nov 17, 2014)

Ursodeoxycholic Acid

250mg/ml 60ml bottle

IronMag Research Chems is a leading provider in selling the highest quality research chemicals like Ursodeoxycholic Acid.

Currently many research professionals have been testing Ursodeoxycholic Acid for the use of problems pertaining to treating poor liver function, cholestatic liver diseases, liver disease associated with cyctic fibrosis, dissolution of gallstones, the prevention of colon carcinoma and diabetes-induced oxidative stress.

WARNING: This product, Ursodeoxycholic Acid is for research use only. Ursodeoxycholic Acid is NOT for human use and can be harmful if ingested into the body. Ursodeoxycholic Acid is for research laboratory use only and all Ursodeoxycholic Acid dosage amounts for non-human use and only research use must be consulted with by a trained professional. This product is NOT in a sterile solution and is NOT to be injected. Ursodeoxycholic Acid should only be handled by licensed, qualified professionals. Ursodeoxycholic Acid is not a drug, food, or cosmetic and should not be misbranded, misused or mislabeled as a drug, food or cosmetic. Ursodeoxycholic Acid is a research chemical for research purposes.


----------

